# Labor Day Wood



## barnuba (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is this mornings work.  Stacked a load of Cherry and Osage Orange.  Built a solar kiln to see if they actually work.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice! How does the moisture get out of the kiln? Let us know how it works out.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 2, 2013)

barnuba said:


> Here is this mornings work.  Stacked a load of Cherry and Osage Orange.  Built a solar kiln to see if they actually work.


 
Let us know the results.  I'm curious to see if they work too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm thinking that kiln might work better if you get the ends more open. That would allow for the air to flow through to take the moisture out, which is what we want to happen. Hope this works out well for you.


----------



## barnuba (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Nice! How does the moisture get out of the kiln? Let us know how it works out.


 
I found this article about solar kilns on here a couple of months ago:  http://www2.dnr.cornell.edu/ext/info/pubs/Harvesting/CC Accelerated Seasoning of Firewood.pdf

My understanding is that the moisture will travel down the cool side (back) of the tent.  I delivered a cord of green oak to a guy a few weeks ago and he had one of these set up south facing and he swore by how effective it was - he said the green oak I delivered would be ready by this December. 

I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 2, 2013)

Love that Osage. It's great firewood but I have found that its like red oak drying it. Good luck with the kiln experiment.


----------



## heatwise (Sep 21, 2013)

I had a single row stacked up tall between deck posts and initially covered it before a rain storm. it got real warm under it . open on the back and sunshine shining through the front and top. I've see some nice solar kilns used for drying wood that a cabinetmaker would use, and would someday love one.


----------



## RobertNH (Sep 25, 2014)

How did you test go?
Very curious because I've built a small kiln


----------



## heatwise (Sep 28, 2014)

The wood under plastic heated by the sun burns great. The single row is enough wood to use  when other stacks are  hit by rain. It's nice having a few days supply of wood you can count on being dry. This season I'm adding another row . It's not a kiln but rather a nice ventilated stack warmed by the sun.very happy with this simple idea.


----------



## RobertNH (Sep 28, 2014)

heatwise said:


> The wood under plastic heated by the sun burns great. The single row is enough wood to use  when other stacks are  hit by rain. It's nice having a few days supply of wood you can count on being dry. This season I'm adding another row . It's not a kiln but rather a nice ventilated stack warmed by the sun.very happy with this simple idea.



I'd like you to pop over to this thread I've started:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/expeditided-wood-drying-solar-kiln.131537/page-2
You have experience and would love to hear your input.
My S&G stack is what I believe you're doing (or close).


----------



## barnuba (Oct 2, 2014)

It worked great for me!  The wood was dry and ready to burn much quicker then if I just has C/S/S outside of a kiln.


----------



## Trillby (Dec 19, 2015)

barnuba said:


> I found this article about solar kilns on here a couple of months ago:  http://www2.dnr.cornell.edu/ext/info/pubs/Harvesting/CC Accelerated Seasoning of Firewood.pdf
> 
> My understanding is that the moisture will travel down the cool side (back) of the tent.  I delivered a cord of green oak to a guy a few weeks ago and he had one of these set up south facing and he swore by how effective it was - he said the green oak I delivered would be ready by this December.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes...



So the moisture evaporates onto the tent and then drips down the back? Does none of the water drip back onto the wood at all? I'm thinking of setting something like this up.


----------



## RobertNH (Dec 22, 2015)

Trillby said:


> So the moisture evaporates onto the tent and then drips down the back? Does none of the water drip back onto the wood at all? I'm thinking of setting something like this up.



Basically, yes. Important not to allow 'any' plastic to touch the wood. My best running units have a vent space at the top on both ends allowing air to move freely.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 22, 2015)

Even if a little water runs onto the wood it's not that detrimental. The moisture coming out is internal moisture. Once it's out it's out. if it dips onto the wood afterwards it becomes surface moisture. No different than a few drops of rain. Internal moisture is the moisture at a cellular level.

I did 2 stacks with shrink wrap mid summer. One maple and one black locust. They are both good to go.


----------

